# Oil Warmer Oils



## Arimara (Oct 27, 2016)

Is there any way to make these at home?  I know I'm not going to be making soap and definitely not candles for a while but I have been dying to use one or two FOs for oil warmer. If it's more trouble than it's worth, I'm willing to go the reed diffuser route.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 27, 2016)

I've read if you mix it with some fractionated Co or even salt you can use them in warmers.


----------



## Arimara (Oct 27, 2016)

shunt2011 said:


> I've read if you mix it with some fractionated Co or even salt you can use them in warmers.



Is that even safe? I am also a little worried about that particular oil and my daughter.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 27, 2016)

I've read this on another site. Haven't tried it myself as I don't have a melter right now.  So no help first hand. Hopefully someone else will pop on with more knowledge.  Sorry.


----------



## Arimara (Oct 27, 2016)

shunt2011 said:


> I've read this on another site. Haven't tried it myself as I don't have a melter right now.  So no help first hand. Hopefully someone else will pop on with more knowledge.  Sorry.



I just read it somewhere too. I'm a little wary of trying it but I might give a go with maybe canola oil or something. I don't want to get DPG if I don't have to. I had some years ago that was just sitting around since my sister didn't use it or anything.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 28, 2016)

You'll have to let me know if it works.  Good Luck!


----------



## navigator9 (Oct 28, 2016)

Not exactly sure what an oil warmer is, but I have one of those warmers that I bought to use with Yankee Candle wax melts, and also a diffuser that I use with FOs. Each of them has a little "bowl" that I fill with water, and add a few drops of FO, and they have a votive candle below that warms the water and diffuses the scent. What I usually do with an "empty" bottle of FO, is to rinse it out with a little water, and pour this water into the diffuser. Here is a picture of one of the ones I use, so that you can see what I mean. Not sure if that's what you're talking about, but it works really well.


----------



## Arimara (Oct 28, 2016)

^^ That pic works.


----------



## Chefmom (Oct 28, 2016)

I am a Potter and I make oil warmers in stoneware.  Several years ago I tested a bunch of oil mixtures to be able to sell along side my oil warmers.  Nothing worked for me.  I used DPG and fragrance oil, I used carrier oils, even mineral oil.  The tealights heated the mixture and the smell from the oils overpowered any essential or fragrance oil I used.  I tried commercial mixtures and had the same experiences.

I was moaning and *****ing about my issues to a friend from Australia and he told me that at work they routinely use a tealight oil warmer with eucalyptus oil when anyone is feeling congested.  He said that they just put water in the top with a few drops of essential oil and kept the water topped off so it didn't' run dry.  Just like navigator mentioned above.

I now easily sell my oil warmers by telling people they can simply use water in the top with their favorite essential oils and it is gentle enough to use on a desk top, but very often the scent carries lightly through a room.  I also feel it's the best way to diffuse essential oils to keep them at their best scent carriage and not to try to burn them in a candle...which presents its own issues.

...I also sell tealights with smaller wicks just for oil warmers.  They burn a little longer than my usual tealights and work beautifully for these.


----------



## Arimara (Oct 28, 2016)

Thanks. I guess water is looking like the way to go. I have no problems with that however.

I tried the water/FO suggestion using BB's Rustic Woods and Rum. It's plucking my sweet nerve but it's a nice scent.


----------

